# Who's a Buff head?



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I have a regular Buff. the only thing I dont like it about it is condensation will soak up the fabric as you breath through it then it gets cold. other wise it's pretty versatile.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

It was -10 in VT last weekend and I wore my airhole mask thinking it would help with my constant fogging issues. I had the worst fogging issues with the airhole mask that I had with any mask that totally covers my face. WTF

Anyway, I guess what I'm saying is I _also_ want to know a good facemask that won't fog my goggles.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Airhole. Get the balaclava version, I found the half face/standard version would move around a lot. It's the business. 

Airhole » Pioneer – Black


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> It was -10 in VT last weekend and I wore my airhole mask thinking it would help with my constant fogging issues. I had the worst fogging issues with the airhole mask that I had with any mask that totally covers my face. WTF
> 
> Anyway, I guess what I'm saying is I _also_ want to know a good facemask that won't fog my goggles.


Oh. I never fog with mine. That's a bit of a shame for ya.


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

I took BA's advice and tried out Phunkshun Wear masks/"Ballerclava" and I love it. Keeps me warm (coldest I've used it in is -10) and out of all the other ones I have tried it has been the best at breathability. I would definitely check them out. I have the SL Ballerclava FWIW.

Edit: No fogging issues yet...


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

That Phunkshun stuff looks amazing.. I'm gunna watch the videos in a few minutes and input my thoughts. Colors and stuff look crazy and it's basically same concept as a buff


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SnowDragon Ballerclava???!!!

I am soooo there!!

I feel an order about to happen!!:yahoo:


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

^ About to put in an order but I'm on the fence for the Ballerclava or the SL. 

*I've heard mixed reviews from just about everyone, but what do you pros do? 
Do you keep pull your mask on and put ur goggles ON TOP OF the mask covering all skin, or do you put your goggles on first, and then pull the face mask up?

In one of the phunkshun wear videos, the kid pulls it up and over his nose, then puts his goggles on top of the mask. But I've heard that the seal on your goggles should only make contact with your skin so you don't ever have to break the seal if you have to pull it down a little. 

(The only reason I'm worried is because in Killington this past week I had my mask under my M2's and It was hard to breathe, so I pulled the mask under (which consequently popped my seal for a half second) and it was basically instant freeze.)

Thanks everyone!

So: Mask under goggles, or goggles under mask?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

hardasacatshead said:


> Oh. I never fog with mine. That's a bit of a shame for ya.


It actually got so bad that it turned to ice on the inside of my goggles and was like looking through frosted glass. :huh:


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

I use the Ballerclava and it's great. I put the goggles over the mask and everything seems to work fine. No fogging or any of that. I've only had about 10 days on the mountain with it so far this year so it hasn't been put through the wringer. But so far so good on the fogging.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Just took the plunge and ordered the SL Maori Black from Phunkshun Wear. I'll post it up when it gets here in 3-6 days @[email protected]

-Only complain so far is shipping time, ew?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

DIESEL said:


> ^ About to put in an order but I'm on the fence for the Ballerclava or the SL.
> 
> *I've heard mixed reviews from just about everyone, but what do you pros do?
> Do you keep pull your mask on and put ur goggles ON TOP OF the mask covering all skin, or do you put your goggles on first, and then pull the face mask up?
> ...


I dont have a full facemask but I pull up my ninja suit hoodie on, then pull up my Buff just under my eyes covering nose and ear, then I put on my beanie, then I put on my goggles on top of hat and buff, no fogging.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DIESEL said:


> Just took the plunge and ordered the SL Maori Black from Phunkshun Wear. I'll post it up when it gets here in 3-6 days @[email protected]
> 
> -Only complain so far is shipping time, ew?


I don't think any of you guys are going to be displeased with Phunkshun Wear. I don't license Angry Snowboarder logos to just anyone, but those guys have earned my respect and the rights to that logo. 

Buff has some serious flaws on their end. 

If you've ever dealt with the Summit County Post Office you would understand why it's going to take so long to get to you.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't think any of you guys are going to be displeased with Phunkshun Wear. I don't license Angry Snowboarder logos to just anyone, but those guys have earned my respect and the rights to that logo.
> 
> Buff has some serious flaws on their end.
> 
> If you've ever dealt with the Summit County Post Office you would understand why it's going to take so long to get to you.


Oh no worries on the shipping time I think I'll live. I think we all know that the Post Office is the Devil for the most part, haha. I actually stumbled across the Angry Snowboarder limited edition version of the PWear SL and actually was bummed that they're no longer available because they looked ill. 

If y'all decided to collabo again and brought them back, I'd deff order another!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

We're working on the new one. I like to keep it real limited.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> We're working on the new one. I like to keep it real limited.


Yeah definitely keep us all posted on how it turns out and when the release date will be, because I'm sure there are a lot of us who would love to have them!:yahoo:


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

How's the breathability of the Phunkshun stuff compared to say an Airhole? Yes I wan't my face covered but I hate feeling like I can't breath either, that's why I like my Airhole but the Phunkshun stuff is very intriguing.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

sj250 said:


> How's the breathability of the Phunkshun stuff compared to say an Airhole? Yes I wan't my face covered but I hate feeling like I can't breath either, that's why I like my Airhole but the Phunkshun stuff is very intriguing.


That's my main problem, most of the stuff I can't breathe through. My Phunkshun will be here tomorrow so I'll post pictures and my initial review as soon as I can :yahoo:

It does take a while to ship and stuff though so keep that in mind if you do decide to order


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have 2 merino buffs that I like alot, no complaints, rate pretty high on gear satisfaction.

That being said I'd like to and will eventually try the Phunkshuns.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I just placed an order for an SL and a DL (water-repellant face mask? Intriguing!). I mean, the stuff comes in purple, how could I resist?! And this concludes my gear purchases for, like, ever! 

I have a wrong gear mask that I kind of like, but it gets annoyingly wet from my breathing. My fault, I guess... shouldn't breathe.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

I've tried 3 or 4 masks and always had fogging problems until I tried this one:
UA ColdGear® Hood | 1223223 | Under Armour US

Make sure the goggles seal against skin only, not over your mask in any way.

Jon


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

LightninSVT said:


> I've tried 3 or 4 masks and always had fogging problems until I tried this one:
> UA ColdGear® Hood | 1223223 | Under Armour US
> 
> Make sure the goggles seal against skin only, not over your mask in any way.
> ...


See, that's what I thought but if it's <-5F your nose becomes an icicle and you can get some severe wind burn 

Some people say it goes both ways, but from what I'm realizing is that it really depends on how breathable your facemasks is and if your steam will run up into the mask, or out and away from the seal of your goggles. 

To your opinion though, I keep the mask out from under the goggles as well. Do you have any magic though, GYPSY, on how to prevent your nose from falling off in the occurance of sub zero temps? Tell me your secrets, gypsy. :blowup:


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

One word, Swag.

Got my Phunkshun wear SL the other day and got to try it out at Creek on Friday. I believe it was like 15 degrees or something, and I was absolutely loving it (my face anyway). Only problem I kept having, which I said earlier in the thread is my little nose would get cold on the lift, although the wind wouldn't penetrate the SL to hit my face, just my exposed nose.

All in all, I love this thing, and the only way I can see it keeping my nose truly out of harms way is if I were to seal the goggles over the mask, except I would worry about my exhaust shooting into my goggles? 

Does anyone know if this is true or not, or how to protect the nose without putting the mask under goggles?


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad to hear you like it. I really want to try them but that's probably not gonna happen. I can get an SL on their website for $16 or something like that but then it's $32 to ship a little piece of fabric to me in Canada. Kind of ridiculous 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just buy the cheap wal-mart neck warmer things you can pull up. My googles never fog up. 
I guess I run a little cooler :dunno:


I very rarely wear face masks though, it has to be like -15F before I consider it. I hate them.


----------



## SuCoSlayer (Jan 5, 2014)

sj250 said:


> Glad to hear you like it. I really want to try them but that's probably not gonna happen. I can get an SL on their website for $16 or something like that but then it's $32 to ship a little piece of fabric to me in Canada. Kind of ridiculous
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm not sure what Amazon's shipping rates are to Canada, but all the Phunkshun masks are available on Amazon. Free shipping to U.S.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

So should I order the SL or DL phunkshun? Not a fan of the baclava style, head stays warm without the extra layer under the helmet.


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

How do these compare to Avalon 7 mesh tubes?


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

kaborkian said:


> So should I order the SL or DL phunkshun? Not a fan of the baclava style, head stays warm without the extra layer under the helmet.


I got the SL and it was plenty fine when I hit creek a few weeks ago, and it was probably around 15F I would say, maybe 20. 

I would get a DL if I were going to Killington again and it was -10 with windhchill, but like I said the SL worked beautifully.

Next thing I need to try is putting the mask on my nose and under the goggles like all these olympic dudes do, although still I am extremely afraid of fogging because as soon as it happens once it never ends X_X


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Let us know how that goes, please? Pulling the mask over your nose I mean.

I just got my Phunkshun stuff yesterday (shipping mess-up, so I went the Amazon route). It looks and feels awesome, and I was thinking I would pull it up over my nose as well, since one of the things I want to use it for is sun protection.

I can't go up until two weeks for now (I'm going to die!), so no in-use experience as of yet.


----------



## SuperAtomic (Nov 19, 2019)

Sorry for dusting off an old thread, I have to ask before the season starts...is Phunkshun still making good stuff? So many companies' quality waxes and wanes. I have trouble with buffs staying in place so looking for a proper balaclava.

Or would a full or blended merino be better?

Thanks


----------

